# its Claudias birthday



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

woooohoooo


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Claudia! Who ever you are have fun


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

happy birthday claudia, have some pisco sours


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

happy birthday Claudia!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> woooohoooo


Parteeeyy cleaning the house lol



Phillyb said:


> Happy Birthday Claudia! Who ever you are have fun


Now u know me  Thank u btw lol



nigerian prince said:


> happy birthday claudia, have some pisco sours


Well thank u but i dont drink booooo lol never to late to start 



jhj0112 said:


> happy birthday Claudia!!


Thank u


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Feliz Cumpleanos!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to you............and many more......


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy birthday! 19 again? Haha anything planned besides cleaning? Atleast it's nice and sunny out today, enjoy it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Feliz Cumpleanos!


aawww thank u John, nice video 



STANKYfish said:


> Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to you............and many more......


Thank u thank u, stop hiding so much 



Vancitycam said:


> Happy birthday! 19 again? Haha anything planned besides cleaning? Atleast it's nice and sunny out today, enjoy it.


Thank u. Actually 22  every year hahahahha Besides cleaning and doing laundry i am going out for dinner with all my kids, its also my daughters bday and i always take my kids out for dinner where ever they want on their bdays


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Claudia said:


> aawww thank u John, nice video
> 
> Thank u thank u, stop hiding so much
> 
> Thank u. Actually 22  every year hahahahha Besides cleaning and doing laundry i am going out for dinner with all my kids, its also my daughters bday and i always take my kids out for dinner where ever they want on their bdays


My mom does the same thing. Even though I am 19. XD

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> My mom does the same thing. Even though I am 19. XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


well my daughter was born on my birthday so kinda i got stuck there i didnt really turn 22 hahahha


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Happy birthday to you and your daughter. May you and your family have a wonderful time.


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

happy birthday


----------



## JayKwan (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday, hope all your wishes come true


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday! you forgot to say that part today...it was my daughters yesterday,


----------

